# [GAME] Your Neko Self



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2019)

Hiya! Dumb game I came across on Discord.

Open Google Image, and search the following in that order: _*Anime, "your gender", "your age", "your name", neko

*_
The first image is your result.

Here's mine:








Let the game begin


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 23, 2019)

huh


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## grey72 (Sep 23, 2019)

This was tagged 'cute'. How flattering.


----------



## Quantumcat (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 23, 2019)

Instructions unclear, typed *Anime, "your gender", "your age", "your name", neko *and replaced the quotation stuff, without quotations and this was the first result.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 23, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Instructions unclear, typed *Anime, "your gender", "your age", "your name", neko *and replaced the quotation stuff, without quotations and this was the first result.


Liked for Yuri yuri


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 23, 2019)

Basically what I expected


----------



## Chary (Sep 24, 2019)

I expected a lot worse!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 180358
> 
> I expected a lot worse!


Ahhh she's really pretty <3


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks, I hate it.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> View attachment 180362


hold on


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2019)

am i a cyute catboy yet


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2019)

Saw this on Twitter, here's what I had:


 
Source: https://www.deviantart.com/eslerisrk/art/Render-19-Neko-Girl-730341023


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 25, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> hold on


I swear this is wrong. Not sure how you could match my “anime male 42 mike neko”
Anyhow I’m happy to know that I have a twin out there.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 25, 2019)

Hmm, without cheating on my age I get this:




It don't know how I should feel about this.

Edit:
This one kinda looks like me:
View attachment 180359


----------



## Flirkyn (Sep 26, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 180358
> 
> I expected a lot worse!



It's a maid, it can only be a good result

Anyway mine :




That's.... not a neko Google....



Spoiler: If I take the first neko pic, I get that


----------



## Quantumcat (Sep 26, 2019)

Flirkyn said:


> It's a maid, it can only be a good result
> 
> Anyway mine :
> 
> ...


I like your actual neko best out of the ones that have been posted so far


----------



## x65943 (Sep 26, 2019)

You know I didn't think I had a girly name


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Sep 26, 2019)

The first one looked dead, so I did the 2nd one:


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2019)

Kill me. Just stab me now. Make sure to sink it in real deep. Maybe add in a little twist, just for they hay of it.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 27, 2019)

I totally don't got a girl's name


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 27, 2019)

jDSX said:


> I totally don't got a girl's name


*writes down “jDSX is a girl”*


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 28, 2019)

I think I did something wrong  I typed in "neck hoe" and all I got 



Spoiler: was this.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 28, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> I think I did something wrong  I typed in "neck hoe" and all I got
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: was this.


Nosferaneko


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 5, 2019)

okay


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello.

I think I made an little "Faux Pas" on the Search.....

I probably took that literally and searching exact this "_*Anime, "your gender", "your age", "your name", neko*"......_
Really stupid ...

Ok,here is now the REAL search result after "*Anime, male, 49, alexander, neko*":


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2019)

CosmoCortney said:


> okay


She's in heat uwu


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 6, 2019)

What have you done?
I searched up Anime Male 25 Pineapple Neko.￼





IT IS BTS.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Dec 28, 2019)

Apparently my neko-self is a girl.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2019)

This is what I got.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> This is what I got.
> 
> View attachment 191327


----------



## IC_ (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> View attachment 191338


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 191350


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>


Get in the van.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van.


Anytime...long no see...


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Dec 28, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van.


what are you gonna do with her?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 28, 2019)

It kinda looks like me


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 28, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> what are you gonna do with her?


Hop in the van and find out!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2019)

This is mine


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Dec 29, 2019)

Redid mine. Nice tail, but I think the first one I did was better. https://i.pinimg.com/originals/5c/7b/16/5c7b1681c942d87abe2e0d4bd8bf770a.jpg


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)

XAIXER said:


> Redid mine. Nice tail, but I think the first one I did was better. https://i.pinimg.com/originals/5c/7b/16/5c7b1681c942d87abe2e0d4bd8bf770a.jpg



For an Imperator worthy ... or too "bourgeois"....


----------



## Kingy (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Dec 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> For an Imperator worthy ... or too "bourgeois"....


I just don't like the way that one looks. If my first one had that tail, it would be better


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)

XAIXER said:


> I just don't like the way that one looks. If my first one had that tail, it would be better


As you wish,my Lord and Master...


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Dec 30, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Apparently my neko-self is a girl.
> 
> View attachment 191318


So this image, right?
The more I look at it, the more I realised "shit, she looks like me, except female".
"Oh, and well, she wears silverware and a blood-covered tshirt, which I don't wear."
"...and she has a yellow eye instead of blue."
So I wasted time editing the image, and I want to *scream in terror,* because of how accurate she looks like me.



 

Too bad I'm not showing my face, but I felt like this was worth mentioning.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 30, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Too bad I'm not showing my face, but I felt like this was worth mentioning.


Show us your face. Expose yourself without anything covering your bare skin.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Dec 30, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Show us your face. Expose yourself without anything covering your bare skin.


Are you saying you want to see my dildo?
I really can't, it's hard for me to show my face online.


----------



## MikeModder007 (Dec 30, 2019)

I did it and got a pretty accurate result too


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Dec 30, 2019)

MikeModder007 said:


> I did it and got a pretty accurate result too


I mean, yours is actually male.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 31, 2019)

My neko self was a masc non-binary neko. I am the true form to them.
Here’s what I would I like if I was still a neko (according to google)


----------



## James_ (Jan 1, 2020)

so this is apparently me


----------



## Pk11 (Jan 1, 2020)

Google's too good at getting people's neko forms 
This does look quite a lot like me


----------



## Seriel (Jan 1, 2020)

Did this again because why not:


----------



## James_ (Jan 1, 2020)

Pk11 said:


> Google's too good at getting people's neko forms
> This does look quite a lot like me


Google must be sentient then


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 3, 2020)

Dunno if this necrobumbing but as i am one year older than last time it got me diffrent result:


 
I guess that it looks like me?


----------



## grey72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Double dipping because gif







this one is damn near spot on


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2020)

I did it again just for fun and this is the result.



 

I very much prefer this one


----------



## Ricken (Apr 8, 2020)

If I just died my hair pink it wouldn't be far off


----------



## Flirkyn (Apr 10, 2020)

Redid it too now that I'm one year older, got that :


 

Damnit, I'm hot!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Ok,here is now the REAL search result after "*Anime, male, 49, alexander, neko*":
> 
> View attachment 181697



Today:


----------



## SG854 (Apr 11, 2020)

Meow I'm a cat


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Apr 11, 2020)

look at my profile pc

there


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Apr 13, 2020)

Pk11 said:


> Google's too good at getting people's neko forms
> This does look quite a lot like me



Dang! That's almost your exact avatar


----------

